# What motorhome have you got...



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Please indicate what type of motorhome you have (or not) as I would like to know for Motorhome Specs section.... Even if you don't normally post, please at least click on an option.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hope you have got your suit on Pusser, as you are in your official capacity :!: :lol: 

Ours is a Fiat Ducatto, Mobilvetta Top Driver 52, 1.9TD

TheOggies


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Started to fill in the form Pusser but ran into a couple of queries straight away....... on beds, do I count bunks as 2 singles? And under manufacturer, where is Hymer??? 8O Or am I being thick again???? :roll: 


Gill


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pusser

Very comprehensive, you're taking your new job really seriously, the suit must work  Too much information for me to remember, so will need to get the spec. Gill, it's not you - Hymer seem to have got lost  but sure Pusser will soon make all us Hymerites happy


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

TheOggies said:


> Hope you have got your suit on Pusser, as you are in your official capacity :!: :lol:
> 
> Ours is a Fiat Ducatto, Mobilvetta Top Driver 52, 1.9TD
> 
> TheOggies


 I'm sitting here, fully nude, just going to bed to dream of my fame and fortune. If your m\home is not listed in the database, could you furnish details as indicated in the motorhome database.

Cheers Oggs


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

spottydog said:


> Started to fill in the form Pusser but ran into a couple of queries straight away....... on beds, do I count bunks as 2 singles? And under manufacturer, where is Hymer??? 8O Or am I being thick again???? :roll:
> 
> Gill


 It's OK. you are just being thick again...   (only joking) I suspect Hymer need to be added which I think is what I have to do.

Two beds sounds fine to me.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Jeanann said:


> Hi Pusser
> 
> Very comprehensive, you're taking your new job really seriously, the suit must work  Too much information for me to remember, so will need to get the spec. Gill, it's not you - Hymer seem to have got lost  but sure Pusser will soon make all us Hymerites happy


I am a serious person Jeanann as you know and I am taking this very seriously otherwise Nukes will have my thingys for garters. I will make Hymies a priority.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Morning P,

Doing my bit for the cause but...

Just tried to enter my m/h details through your link below but keep getting an error;

Warning: mysql_num_rows(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /usr/sites/motorhomefacts.com/www/htdocs/includes/sql_layer.php on line 238

Am I doing something wrong?

pete.

ps, when i heard you were in charge of the specs database, i phoned my opticians and warned them just in case... :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

peejay said:


> Morning P,
> 
> Doing my bit for the cause but...
> 
> ...


I have just made my first mistake in the job. The link is a search page, not a fill in page. I don't think we have a fill in page. So pse send specs to me.

Thanks for finding the prob before I make myself look a complete twit and deleting the link as we speak.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hymer arent listed as back in the beginning of MHF i approached all the manufacturers i could via email and asked them for their permission to reproduce their specs etc in our database, most ignored my emails, some approved and Hymer downright flatly refused me permission to do it !!!!

Their loss i say 

Any Hymer owners out there why not approach Hymer UK and state you want the site to be able to include them and then once they contact me to give me permission i will add them as a category


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> The link is a search page, not a fill in page


No probs, should have realised myself, My specs on their way to u now.

pete.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> spottydog said:
> 
> 
> > Started to fill in the form Pusser but ran into a couple of queries straight away....... on beds, do I count bunks as 2 singles? And under manufacturer, where is Hymer??? 8O Or am I being thick again???? :roll:
> ...


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Yes thanks for that, I might have guessed that Hymer would be awkward, can't imagine why as it could be seen to be a free advert in an indirect way or at least good PR.


Gill


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

*C class - High top?*

Yes ours is a C class, I think, bought it last year Swift Suntor 600S, only its disappeared into Fiats service area somewhere near Brownhills, not seen it for the last week, groan, been stuck around house all week, some problem with the EMS, whatever that is, hope its back soon, I`m having withdrawal symptons.

Mike


----------



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

Not sure how to classify?

Coach conversion, so probably american RV for size?

1979 Seddon Pennine 7 coach, DIY conversion.


----------



## 91264 (May 1, 2005)

Mercedes AutoTrail Apache, 1991. Lovely runner


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*What motorhome*

Just bought (01/03/05) new Devon Conversions "Monte Carlo" on Renault dCi120 Master.

Spent 14 nights in it so far and getting it sorted and stowage planned.

First impressions are very encouraging. MUCH more LIVING space than in our previous AS "Duetto" which did us well for 7½ years.

Would appreciate contact from other current "Monte Carlo " owners .

Safe Trips to all.

Ken.........with Wanderwagon3


----------

